# Logo in 3D erstellen



## bjoernschumi (29. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Logo in Form eines Schutzschildes, wie man es aus alten Kriegsfilmen kennt. Dieses wollte ich gerne mit Illustrator in 3D umwandeln. Benutze ich die Funktion erscheint bei der gesamte rechteckige Block in 3D und nicht das eigentlich ausgestellte Schild. 
Kann mir jmd. einen Hinweis geben, was ich noch dabei beachten muss. Bin blutiger Anfänger und hab schon einiges versucht.

Vielen Dank,
Björn


----------



## ink (29. April 2009)

Moin
Könntest du es vielleicht präzisieren (Screenshot, genauer beschreiben)?
Dein Schild ist aber Vektor ja?
Wenn es einfarbig ist als "zusammengesetzten Pfad" definieren, dann gibt es keine Überschneidungen.
Und möchtest du nur dass die Ornamentik darauf "3D" erscheint?
Dann dürften einfache Ebenenoptionen in Photoshop ihren Dienst tun.

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. April 2009)

Hi,
der Kubus ist nur in dem Einstellungsmenü zu sehen. Schalte mal die Vorschau ein, dann siehst du die Auswirkungen auch auf deinem Schild.

Gruß


----------

